

There is scientific evidence to suggest that life can continue after death - mustapha
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/life-after-death-largestever-study-provides-evidence-that-out-of-body-and-neardeath-experiences-may-actually-be-real-9780195.html

======
atlantic
Actually, the life-after-death thing is a bit secondary in this case. The
important point is that the mind can somehow keep going, at least for a short
while, independently of a functioning brain and nervous system. This has major
philosophical consequences, as it throws the whole consciousness-as-
epiphenomenon theory out of the window.

